# Question for guys that have been long time climbers!



## SustainableTree (Dec 16, 2008)

How many of you that have been climbing for a significant amount of time (you decide if it's significant) have never been hurt? Let's call hurt going to the hospital or should have gone to the hospital/doctor. I guess I'm curious what my odds are over time! Been doing a little soul searching lately.........


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 16, 2008)

*Knock on wood*

17 almost 18 years climbing here and no injuries. Just have to respect the job and pay attention every day.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Dec 16, 2008)

I've been to hospital for a few stitches, and a minor impalement of a scaffold pole in my leg. I was on a fairly insignificant 'not very dangerous job' & rappelled off the end of a rope that didn't have a safety knot in the end because the tree seemed small and bingo, nice hole in my leg. Needless to say I have always tied a knot in the end of my rope since that day.

For your worries I think you are in most danger when you are complacent like I was because the job seemed easy, or the totally unpredictable (healthy looking diseased branch etc). If you're thinking danger you'll probably be safe


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 16, 2008)

Been climbing for 8 years professionally with out anymore then some bumps, bruises and minor cuts but that just comes with the territory. (KNOCK ON WOOD IT WILL REMAIN THAT WAY FOR ANOTHER 30 YEARS)


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 16, 2008)

About 18 yrs here too. I would also say the most important thing is keeping your mind on the job.

Mike


----------



## D Mc (Dec 16, 2008)

"Don't live your life for how many breaths you can take, but for the moments that take your breath away." Not my words, but good words nonetheless.

Don't worry about the getting hurt part. Do your job carefully and properly and you either will or you won't.

I have been climbing for awhile and have visited the hospital a few times, matters little. It's a good job.

Dave


----------



## oldirty (Dec 16, 2008)

D Mc said:


> I have been climbing for awhile and have visited the hospital a few times, matters little. It's a good job.
> 
> Dave



you are damn right about that, sir.



the odds are stacked against you in this work and you know that sustainable. best way to get the odds in your favor though is to take all the preventative measures that you can. be sure of what you are doing and know what you are up against. take your time too. and most importantly do your absolute best to leave all the non work related stress at home, that sh1t is what will kill you. allowing something to take space in your head while you are at work will lead to shortcuts and half ass efforts. taking away from your focus.


needless to say if you are stressed out, tired, in a hurry and not thinking clearly of what you are doing only bad things can happen.


----------



## clearance (Dec 16, 2008)

oldirty said:


> you are damn right about that, sir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you oldirty, leave it at home, let it go, easy to say, but true. I can add also, its the little things (or trees) that get you.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 16, 2008)

Started climbing in 1977; A couple of injuries early on but nothing in about 15 years.
Jeff Lovstrom


----------



## jg55056 (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't ever let yourself get too "comfortable". A little nerves are good for you. So don't let that scare you off. Nerves keep you human and alert. No one is invincible and if you start feeling that way you're bound to get hurt. Been climbing for 7 years, ISA Certified and still get a little nervous the night before a big removal or complex trim job. Having said all this I've had one small injury. A couple stitches in my finger cause I was day-dreaming. That's it though. Stay safe, don't rush and have fun!


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Dec 16, 2008)

Been climbing almost eight years now with nothing too serious. You hit it dead on oldirty, keep your head on the job no matter what the distraction, especially the deliberately topless female kind! Almost fell outta the tree on that one. I also get a little restless and nervous before a difficult removal. Keep your head on straight and you will be fine!


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 16, 2008)

as long as you're talking about climbing related only then I have 20 years no hurt while climbing but have several minor things on the ground.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Dec 16, 2008)

I have been in the industry for 27 years. I will be 50 in Janurary.
I climb whenever I have to and work 40 plus hours a week. Drag brush, carry rounds out of back yards, whatever it takes.
I am a great climber.
However, in the last 5 years I have had shoulder surgery, knee, and hip surgery called Birmingham Re-Surfacing. This was more or less due to wear and tear.
I work out 6 days a week and live a pretty healthy life style.
I have never had any major work site injuries, but I have seen many.
I don't think of myself as lucky. I just put in the time to take care of myself..
Believe me, it is hard.
But I am happy, healthy, and will continue in the biz for a long time to come.


----------



## l2edneck (Dec 16, 2008)

Not me,I've had a few injuries along the way. Escaped death a few times. Still going.


----------



## treevet (Dec 16, 2008)

Shaun Bowler said:


> I have been in the industry for 27 years. I will be 50 in Janurary.
> I climb whenever I have to and work 40 plus hours a week. Drag brush, carry rounds out of back yards, whatever it takes.
> I am a great climber.
> However, in the last 5 years I have had shoulder surgery, knee, and hip surgery called Birmingham Re-Surfacing. This was more or less due to wear and tear.
> ...



I work out too and run and live healthy. 60 years old in couple of months. 40 years in biz. 2 falls, one bad (again, early on), 3 chainsaw cuts none bad. No permanent injuries. The danger is part of the attraction of the job.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 16, 2008)

climbing 33 years now yup it comes with the biz tom trees


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 16, 2008)

Been climbing 25 years now . Never had a serious injury climbing.
I did have a bad accident w/bucket truck about 15 yrs ago. It was an old galopidated pc of chit. I never should have been in it to start with. Seemed ok at the time though. Lesson learned NEVER settle on your safety gear &climbing gear.... Others are 100% correct about having your head on straight,leave all the crap at home... Plan every move. If you don't know what a peice is going to do when you cut it ,stop until you do,take the time to think it thru.

Begining climbers;if a particular tree is beyond your capicity[you'll know it when it happens]as a climber,swallow your pride and walk away from it. As the exp. comes you can attack the narley ones later ,when you have the propper skills. No job is worth getting hurt for.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 17, 2008)

16 years climbing. Been rocked a few times, but never had to go to the hospital.


----------



## SustainableTree (Dec 17, 2008)

I really appreciate all your honest replies...........please keep them coming. You guys that are veterans have a wealth of knowledge and are inspiring. I think I understand what most have said about keeping your mind on the job and not taking it for granted. I like to try and think everything through, even on the simplest of jobs and I guess I wonder sometimes if the really great and fast climbers grow out of that and just operate on instict or sheer cajones. The other side of me that keeps me from ever getting too comfortable is the thought that one mistake could be my last. Don't get me wrong...I'm not operating in sheer terror  or anything, that thought is always somewhere way back there though. Thanks again, I do really appreciat your replies.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 17, 2008)

SustainableTree said:


> I wonder sometimes if the really great and fast climbers grow out of that and just operate on instict or sheer cajones.



It's fast thinking, instinct, cajones, and physical ability that make the fastest climbers. You never grow out of thinking it through, you just get faster at it. 

Visuallize and attack. You visuallize the job as a whole frome the ground, then you attack one operation to the next, as fast as you physically can. Don't let anyone fool you, the fastest climbers take bigger risks, and set a pace. Not out of control, but always knowing what you can get away with. 

Of course, waiting on the groundcrew will kill production fast. 

My brother, for istance is a very fast climber, he never stops moving until he hits the ground. When I run the ropes for him, not much communication is needed and things move very fast because I follow what he is doing and anticipate his needs. I never interupt his focus unless it is pertainent to the situation.


----------



## treevet (Dec 17, 2008)

GM has a lot to do with safety and speed like you said. Earlier post said GM told climber he was taking out top he was tied to. I have started a notch. May have noticed without him.

The one bad fall I took was on a hot humid day in my first 5 years. I was free climbing my rope up a Norway maple in NJ (everybody used to do it early 70) when my feet went right out from under me like climbing a tree covered with ice and many of us have done that too (carefully tho). Fell 50 feet. Half way down landed on my back and that broke the fall. It also broke 3 ribs. Being the tough guy in front of the GM, I worked the other half day. That night rolling around in bed, still no hospital yet, I punctured my lung was coughing blood and couldn't breathe and had to go. I had to lay off for a while. Back then they put you in a girdle for ribs. Laughing, sneezing etc. no fun at all. Oh, I fell when I slipped on a big succulent patch of lichens.

Being reckless and inattentive sure are going to result in an accident but stuff happens by surprise and if you want assurance you won't ever get hurt to give to your wife and kids this is the wrong line of work (climber, daily).

The guy that helped make the vid series "The Art and Science of Practical Rigging" died while they were filming when a tree fell over he was in. It gives a blurb about him in one tape. I have been in a thousand trees that could have fallen over thru the years and some that had huge cracks or were already fallen over and just laying on a house or another tree. Never was in a bucket for the first 20 years.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 17, 2008)

SustainableTree said:


> I really appreciate all your honest replies...........please keep them coming.



I did not read all the posts so here is my $0.02 (how do we code in the cent symbol here? Howabout a smiley for "My 2 cents"  waving two pennies over it's head)

Longevity in the industry has a lot to do with genetic and physical makeup. I've known a number of people who wished they could stay, but found they could not. Others found that they could make more money doing other things. (Now that construction has fired every third man THAT is not a problem!)

Many move into other aspects of the green industry after a number of years climbing, some seek out sales positions with larger companies. Some go into small engine repair.

Those that stay in will often do dumb things that take them out for long periods. I've known a number. One of the big firms statistics show that the injury/fatality curve is bell shaped, peaking around 8 years. Where competence often is overcome by over confidence.

John Ball's research shows that it is often little mistakes that bite us. Foregoing redundancy in our positioning/safety system for momentary expediencies. Case in point, most falls happen when a climber changes his climbing line without setting a secondary tie-in.

I think everyone who has climbed for any length of time has at least started to cut out his TIP (), or caught herself leaning back unsecured.

The thing to do is know yourself, where are you strong, and more important, know your weaknesses. Ingrain into yourself a habit of triple checking; looking up, down and all around. 

If you plan on this to be a profession, then train so that you will limit the chances of injury. To avoid the rant, I'll just list some of the things to avoid, or at least use as the exception, not as the SOP. 

Onehand saw work, free climbing, expecting tops to brush by you. Above all, rushing through a job. 

Last of all, never take family issues up into the tree with you, both the good and the bad. I've seen problems with both fights the night before, and really good loven. 

Our job is not risky all the time, but it sure is often. Keep your ego in check and your mind on the job and you will last a long time.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 17, 2008)

Mike Cantolina said:


> About 18 yrs here too. I would also say the most important thing is keeping your mind on the job.
> 
> Mike



I have to admit that I tend to think about all sorts of things other than climbing alot of times. Only after I get my TIP secured and the main rigging line in however. 
Most of the time I stay tied in twice when running a saw, this is important. Of course I've been at this for a while now so I usually know most of my cuts from the ground - unless its a pretty bad a$$ed tree.
I like the violence of a big takedown and really running hot up there with a good crew below. Big cuts and deadwood raining down and still missing things kind of turns me on also. 
Having a bigger chipper finally really helps take alot of aggravation out of takedowns.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Dec 17, 2008)

love the sport & the past 50 yrs. have been enjoyable . Now 64 & still love a challenge. Injuries amount to a few fractured ribs ( early '70's ) a few hand-saw knicks & a climbing spike in my foot. Will climb safely as long as my health permits. Just a little slower & more careful.
I hope that sums it up for you. Good luck !!!:agree2: :agree2:


----------



## jomoco (Dec 17, 2008)

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> love the sport & the past 50 yrs. have been enjoyable . Now 64 & still love a challenge. Injuries amount to a few fractured ribs ( early '70's ) a few hand-saw knicks & a climbing spike in my foot. Will climb safely as long as my health permits. Just a little slower & more careful.
> I hope that sums it up for you. Good luck !!!:agree2: :agree2:



There's a video link in today's NYT's on an 85 year old mountain climber!

And the dude looks pretty lean mean and agile to me!

jomoco


----------



## SustainableTree (Dec 17, 2008)

I would love to be 60 and still climbing...............to steal part of my own post....how many of you work out and what do you do to taylor your workouts for climbing? I'm in good shape, pretty lean (6'2"-185lbs give or take) but would like to take preventive measures for the future. Thanks again.........you guys are awesome!


----------



## treebilly (Dec 17, 2008)

I`ve been climbing for twelve years without an injury( a few scrapes and bruises but nothing that a band-aid couldn't't fix) my bosses son who started climbing at the same time had his first this year. His problem is he has to much on his mind and rushes to make the money faster. It was a good chance for me to rethink a lot of my actions, especially since i had to go and finish the job( could still see the blood all over the tree). He smartened up pretty quick but is almost too cautious.
as far as staying fit I just keep active in the winter and do alot of stretching


----------



## masterarbor (Dec 17, 2008)

I cut my leg the first year pretty good. I've gone about 10 since then. Some hedge shears bit me a little in the leg a couple of weeks ago. I was walking while shearing volunteers near a fence line near my ankles and it hit some big wood (for shears) and quit moving- I didn't. Basically a (big) band aid took carte of that. I have a nine month old son now and I think about stuff more than I used to. For example, I don't feel guilty about spiking a rotten silver maple if I have to do top work. I look at it this way... The silver IS GOING TO DIE, and presumably I have many years. It the lesser of evils.

But I digress...

Kevin


----------



## Mitchell (Dec 17, 2008)

*three years of residental tree climbing*

I have climbed a little logging sports and high angle rescue for a lot longer. 

If i missed someone else pointing this out sorry; I learned in the rescue world a few important things worth knowing as a new climber to keep you safe. 

Practice knots, techniques etc before applying them real world. For example, If you think you will release a prussic knot as your plummeting to sure death think again, not with out practicing that unexpected scenario.

No one goes over on a rescue until a someone different vets the systems and knots. Amazing how many times some one f's something up. Can't say enough about having another climber with you to vet you.

When I climb with out another climber I have mental checks list for my gear or before I do certain things. Example knocking out a top, TIP out, 2cnd tie in, targets clear, people out, fuel in saw. shortened to= *tip tie target tiny tank* [people are tiny from up high!] Make up whatever you want that is easy to remember, It may seem silly but when your tired hungry dehydrated at the end of a long day it may very well save your bacon. 

The checks will eventually become as second nature as climbing. As pointed out by JPS, the climbing as "second nature" state is the point in your career when you can forget to do something critical.

Its not my idea either it comes from the aviation world where missing something like the landing gear not being down on approach [it happens], has dire consequences. 

Skilled folks get hurt all the time in this game, just bumped into a Bartlet guy at the doc office this morn, chat turned to our injuries then others. skilled fellow just had his face degloved [skin off] by a snagged top he cut out, another a few years ago clipped into a small branch [thinking it was a D] leaned and fell 80, landed on brush and lived amazingly. Point being you rarely read about this in the papers but it happens fairly regularly. Keeping your head in the game is paramount but no guarantee.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 17, 2008)

Well in 24 years I have had four stiches doing tree work and 
some bothersome back pain! I when on the ground and younger
seemed to be a walking disaster meaning: I up my awareness
for the task at hand but step in armadillo holes on the freeking
ground! I have had close calls though and with heightened 
awareness and adrenaline instinctively knew what to do.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 17, 2008)

a few stitches a bad back, Lyme's disease and arthritis every-where


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 17, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> a few stitches a bad back, Lyme's disease and arthritis every-where



Is arthritis caused by it I have it bad some days.
Another disease I have from this career is brown lung
breathing in fine dust of hardwood will take its' toll
on you believe me respirators should be worn imo.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 17, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Is arthritis caused by it I have it bad some days.
> Another disease I have from this career is brown lung
> breathing in fine dust of hardwood will take its' toll
> on you believe me respirators should be worn imo.


Lyme's causes arthritis, THC reduces the symptoms


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 17, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> Lyme's causes arthritis, THC reduces the symptoms



Smoking p0t reduces arthritis pain??


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 17, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Is arthritis caused by it I have it bad some days.
> Another disease I have from this career is brown lung
> breathing in fine dust of hardwood will take its' toll
> on you believe me respirators should be worn imo.



You wear a resperator?? What hard woods other then Oaks, & Sycamores are bad to breath??


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 17, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> Lyme's causes arthritis, THC reduces the symptoms



No wonder I ache all the time ya mean all I got to do is;
Tetra hydrosilin chloride? Oh your being funny
Ps it would kill my brown lungs lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 17, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> You wear a resperator?? What hard woods other then Oaks, & Sycamores are bad to breath??



All dust that is fine over periods of many years the
lungs lose the ability to expel I have been brewing
concoctions out of yucca and other plants to help
me. I have a permanent wheeze and every time I
cut it seems to get worse this happens over many
many years!


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 17, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> All dust that is fine over periods of many years the
> lungs lose the ability to expel I have been brewing
> concoctions out of yucca and other plants to help
> me. I have a permanent wheeze and every time I
> ...



Got it. I try to were a dusk mask when I am planing, jointing, sanding, etc.. in my wood shop but never when cutting outside with a chainsaw.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 17, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Got it. I try to were a dusk mask when I am planing, jointing, sanding, etc.. in my wood shop but never when cutting outside with a chainsaw.



It is worse on dry days and not everyone is going to be affected.
I have been around dust too much as my first full time job was working
in a grain elevator at age 16 and then worked in a cottonseed mill
and then a grinding shed so have breathed in many materials in my
life!


Btw a mask really helps little unless you are meaning
respirator those little hospital masks do not get the
fine dust microscopic that cause the problems I paid
big bucks for mine and it will work for asbestos!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 17, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> You wear a resperator?? What hard woods other then Oaks, & Sycamores are bad to breath??



Walnut is a killer.


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Walnut is a killer.



BLK Walnut? or all Walnut trees? I have heard of some getting a bad reaction from contact with BLK walnuts.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 17, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Smoking p0t reduces arthritis pain??



one of nature's remedies man. 

they dont prescribe medical marijuana just for the fun of it. lol


never heard of walnut being toxic like a sycamore. what's in it that would do it?


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 17, 2008)

top handle chainsawz
T H C


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 17, 2008)

Black Walnut has an oil in it that is nasty to the lungs.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 17, 2008)

oldirty said:


> one of nature's remedies man.
> 
> they dont prescribe medical marijuana just for the fun of it. lol
> 
> ...



Alleiochemicals are in them but don't know their affect on humans
but they do affect plants in their area!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 17, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> top handle chainsawz
> T H C



Only u lol :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 17, 2008)

oldirty said:


> one of nature's remedies man.
> 
> they dont prescribe medical marijuana just for the fun of it. lol
> 
> ...



Yeah I new they prescribed it for cancer and such just never heard of it being prescribed for arthritis, Makes sense though. I do not know what causes the issues with BLK Walnut. I never had a problem and I have cut down/pruned plenty of them but I read on another tree forum about a bunch of guys having reactions to it like poison oak or something.


----------



## booboo (Dec 17, 2008)

Climbing on and off for 23 years, worst so far was watching blood pump out of my wrist (it can squirt a long ways) 40' up in a red maple. Using a handsaw to hack a bunch of twigs out of my way and put a perfect, straight on puncture in the wrist. Some duct tape and paper towels, along with elevation and pressure took care of that one. And a messed up back from twisting around a corner with a ladder on my shoulder.

Plenty of close calls, sometimes taking shortcuts caused them (had a log roll unexpectedly as I was limbing it last week without a clear escape route, kinda shook me up a bit because I realized as the log rolled that I had nowhere to go and no idea how far the log was going to go), sometimes not taking shortcuts saved my butt. You can strive to minimize risk in this biz, but you can't eliminate it completely. The risk is what keeps me going, I'm not an adreneline junkie by any stretch but the risk is what makes me feel alive, my head clear, and the knowledge that I can do what a lot of other people can't. All that said, I still have to take a deep breath and collect my thoughts before heading up a nasty removal or taking a particularly big shot.

My .02


----------



## oldirty (Dec 17, 2008)

booboo said:


> The risk is what keeps me going, I'm not an adreneline junkie by any stretch but the risk is what makes me feel alive, my head clear, and the knowledge that I can do what a lot of other people can't.





i get a kick out of people that pay for excitement and adrenaline. 

hell, i get paid at the end of the week for having fun. thrill seeking if you will.


good post boo.


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Walnut is a killer.



Walnut's contain JUGLONE a powerful and toxic substance that keeps many plants from growing within the tree's root system. In high doses JUGLONE is a kidney and liver toxin..


----------



## oldirty (Dec 17, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Walnut's contain JUGLONE a powerful and toxic substance that keeps many plants from growing within the tree's root system. In high doses JUGLONE is a kidney and liver toxin..





some one give this man a nova. 


thanks. going to google now to learn a little more about this juglone.


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 17, 2008)

oldirty said:


> some one give this man a nova.
> 
> 
> thanks. going to google now to learn a little more about this juglone.



There is a good right up on ******** if you search (WALNUT) bunch of guys there had reactions to it similar to poison ivy but worse.

Whats a nova?


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 17, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Walnut's contain JUGLONE a powerful and toxic substance that keeps many plants from growing within the tree's root system. In high doses JUGLONE is a kidney and liver toxin..



Which is an allelochemical !


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 17, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Whats a nova?



Nova is that gold star thingy Rope has so many of. Rep man, rep!


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 17, 2008)

Adkpk said:


> Nova is that gold star thingy Rope has so many of. Rep man, rep!



I was wondering how you guys got those fancy star thingy's, how do you give some one a nova? and what constitutes the gesture?


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 17, 2008)

See that scale in the bottom left hand corner of my posting square. Click on it and positive, not negative, rep me for telling you all this. And while your at type something that you like about me in the box provided. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 17, 2008)

Adkpk said:


> Nova is that gold star thingy Rope has so many of. Rep man, rep!



I can't help it I am a ho


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 17, 2008)

Adkpk said:


> See that scale in the bottom left hand corner of my posting square. Click on it and positive, not negative, rep me for telling you all this. And while your at type something that you like about me in the box provided. :greenchainsaw:



Done!! Pay up sucka!!  



Still does'nt explain the nova thing though, I get the rep part.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 17, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Done!! Pay up sucka!!
> 
> 
> 
> Still does'nt explain the nova thing though, I get the rep part.



I tried to give you one but I evidently gave you a bunch
of your greeny's or several of your goldies the more ya have the more
ya hit lol  You are going to have one very soon too!


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 17, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I tried to give you one but I evidently gave you a bunch
> of your greeny's or several of your goldies the more ya have the more
> ya hit lol  You are going to have one very soon too!



Funny it didn't bother me not to have any (NOVA) untill I new I could get some and now I want 1 or 3 oh hell just give all the ones no one else wants Im not picky. Rep'd out for you also, Beer instead?


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 17, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Funny it didn't bother me not to have any (NOVA) untill I new I could get some and now I want 1 or 3 oh hell just give all the ones no one else wants Im not picky. Rep'd out for you also, Beer instead?



You will likely have one tonight or in the mourning
and then many more


----------



## TreeTopKid (Dec 17, 2008)

Of course, waiting on the ground crew will kill production fast. . When I run the ropes for him, not much communication is needed and things move very fast because I follow what he is doing and anticipate his needs. I never interupt his focus unless it is pertinent to the situation.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


True say! This reminded of just before I moved to the United States and I had down sized, and my crew were less than stellar. My head was in my hands in the tree in the cold waiting around for things to be done. Thankfully I have some great guys around me again now, and it doesn't matter who is where, or who is doing what it operates like clockwork and seems to get better all the time. A good crew is everything.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep a good crew is the bomb I remember my best crew
they all climbed, five man climb crew + me the boss made
six and they were awesome, I only climbed the ones they
feared ! I had a headbanger,a 100% Indian, a trapper,
a Mexican American and another cowboy. We were a motley
crew and the newspapers called us the crazy mountain crew lol.
We climbed the stuff the giraffe could not get to! Them boys
could flat trim a line out pronto and we were a team.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Dec 22, 2008)

oldirty said:


> one of nature's remedies man.
> 
> they dont prescribe medical marijuana just for the fun of it. lol
> 
> ...



It's a play on the latin name of the tree _juglans_ i believe it's Jugalone.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Dec 22, 2008)

Doing trees for twenty years. No major injuries, just a few cuts and nicks. However, the chronic stuff has built up: Arthritis in my ribs leading to chronic chest pain, tennis elbow from pole sawing, trick ankle from footlocking, stiff neck every now and then from looking up a good part of the day, etc., etc. 

As everyone has said, don't become too sure of yourself. Each time I climb I check and recheck my knots, carabiners, rope placements, and so on. Keep a minor amount of healthy fear in you and let it keep you safe. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Eagle1 (Dec 22, 2008)

In 12 years. I went to the hospitial for a cracked rib. Another time from my 200t in the tree.(left thumb, 5 stitches). And one more time from my 200t in the tree.....(Left thumb, index, and middle finger...8 stitches) very luck man.

By the way, the chainsaw cuts were all from the big cut....the top of White Pines. All rigged, but trying to brace myself for the ride alittle to quick. That was in the past....now...... well, :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 22, 2008)

Eagle1 said:


> In 12 years. I went to the hospitial for a cracked rib. Another time from my 200t in the tree.(left thumb, 5 stitches). And one more time from my 200t in the tree.....(Left thumb, index, and middle finger...8 stitches) very luck man.
> 
> By the way, the chainsaw cuts were all from the big cut....the top of White Pines. All rigged, but trying to brace myself for the ride alittle to quick. That was in the past....now...... well, :hmm3grin2orange:



Brace heck ride that puppy pard


----------



## Eagle1 (Dec 22, 2008)

```
Brace heck ride that puppy pard
```

I just can't seem to figure that one out??


----------



## woodchux (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Eagle1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Roger that cowboy...


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 22, 2008)

Eagle1 said:


> ```
> Brace heck ride that puppy pard
> ```
> 
> I just can't seem to figure that one out??



You are trying too hard friend it was pure unsolicited bs lol!


----------



## Treetom (Jan 1, 2009)

*Climber since 1981*

In response to the original question: a few nicks and cuts early on in my climbing career, a couple stiches. Later on, a sprained thumb. The last 15 years have been good to me in the tree. Of course, I spend a lot of time in the bucket, now. The thing I have found is that I'm a lot more careful and deliberate in my movements around the tree, free-climbing very little, actually setting a climbing line and using it. My significant injuries happened while working on the ground: herniated disk, 288xp cut just above the knee: improper lifing technique and improper cutting technique, respectively. Trying to climb/work smarter, not harder. Happy New Year to all. Peace.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 1, 2009)

*A little off topic, but...*

The 288 was an awesome saw indeed. That was my first "big saw", that thing lasted like 10 years or better and sure was a screamer. I bought a 385 to replace it and was a little disappointed with it. I've got a 395 also now, thats a saw right there.

Oh, yeah I sprained my thumb once too - I dont think that counts really though, when you consider what could happen.

Dangerous but addictive this treeworking thing.


----------



## IcePick (Jan 1, 2009)

*...*

I've been climbing six years now, but I've been a tree worker for ten plus. I worked six years for a company as top groundie, I've climbed for asplundh around the lines, and currently I'm the top climber for a growing company in Wisconsin(and still haul ass on the ground once I'm out of the tree).

Once I had a pole saw dangling on a limb above me (big no no) during a routine prune job fall and tear my pants from the waist down to the ankle on the side of my leg (missed my flesh somehow). Once on the ground I had a pretty large limb fall on my helmet and I saw stars for a split second but kept on working. I wake up with a sore neck once in a while from looking up all day long, but that's about it. 

Ten years in the industry and I have never once been injured. When I work in or around trees, I zone into my surroundings from checking and rechecking equipment, planning escape routes, looking for the strongest possible TIP etc...

I think if fear and complacency get the better of you, that is when unfortunate situations occur.

Now, only if I was paid a bit more for what I did, I wouldn't change this job for anything in the world.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 1, 2009)

IcePick said:


> ...in Wisconsin...



Where abouts?


----------



## IcePick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Where about?*

I work for a company in the Milwaukee area John. I guess I don't want to say which one for my "only if i got paid better" comment.


----------

